# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aambeien?

## Ruuber

Ik heb sinds kort (3-5 dagen) last van aambeien. Tenminste dat is wat ik denk.
Ik heb 1 bult ter grote van halve centimeter bij me anus.

Tis beetje lichtkleurig.
Ik weet niet wat het is.

Zijn het aambeien? 
En wat doe ik ertegen?

Sorry, als het niet gepast is hierover te praten. Ik kon niks anders vinden

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ruuber,

Ik heb wat informatie voor je gevonden over aambeien. 

Aambeine zijn met bloed gevulde uitstulpingen in de endeldarm en de anus. De voornaamste oorzaak is verstopping. Iemand die last heeft van verstopping moet harder persen om ontlasting kwijt te raken. Hierdoor neemt de druk op de aderen toe, die daardoor plaatselijk slapper en wijder worden. Bij ouderen komen door slijtage van de bloedvaten aambeien vaak voor. Bij zwangere vrouwen is tijdelijke verslapping van het weefsel de oorzaak.
Inwendige aambeien kunnen vrij klein en onopgemerkt blijven. Ze kunnen ook groter worden en tijdens de stoelgang naar buiten stulpen en zelfs naar buiten steken. Uitwendige aambeien zijn pijnlijke zwellingen of harde bobbels rond de anus. Meestal is het verhelpen van de verstopping voldoende om de aambeien weer te laten slinken. Alleen in extreme gevallen is chirurgie noodzakelijk.

Bron: Het blad van Health Achmea

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan. Sterkte.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## vandenberg1124

Ik was ook op zoek naar een antwoord fort zijn probleem.

----------


## tobym

Dag Ruuber,

Wat bij mij altijd hielp tegen aambeien is ijsblokjes in een handdoek wikkelen en enkele minuten op de anus houden. Doe dit minstens 3 maal per dag. Ik las dit op een website (http://aambeienvrij.com/blog/aambeien/) en moet zeggen dat het bij mij goed werkte. Wel lastig om dit op je werk te doen. Ik deed het vlak na het opstaan, voor ik naar het werk ging en nog 2 maal savonds. Binnen de 4 dagen was mijn aambei weg!

Probeer het eens zou ik zeggen

----------


## miekebree

Hallo Ruuber, oei aambeien, heb ze ook een tijdje gehad :Frown:  aambeien kunnen vele oorzaken hebben. Veel mensen denken dat het enkel kan komen door te hard persen, dit is niet het geval. Overgewicht of slechte eetgewoontes kunnen ook de oorzaak zijn. Het is ontzettend belangrijk om zo snel mogelijk de oorzaak aan te pakken, in plaats van symptomen te bestrijden. Mijn advies is dan ook wacht het niet te lang af en pak gelijk de symptomen aan. Ik zelf heb dit stappenplan gevolgd en er eindelijk vanaf gekomen: aambeien stappenplan

----------


## tte3571

Aambeien Behandelen - http://nl.hemapro.com

----------

